# Javscript schnell Duplikate finden?



## berndoa (1. Sep 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Javascript Frage:
Ich werkle gerade mit der firefox api rum.
Ich will von diversen Tabs die title vergleichen und gleiche Tabs schließen.
habe also gegeben ein Array an Tabs und kann bei jedem Tab mittels

```
.title
```
an den zugehörigen title kommen und vergleichen.
Und den zugehörigen Tab schließen.

Frage ist nur was ist die einfachste Variante um mehr oder minder jedes Element im Array mit Jedem zu vergleichen?
Wobei ich ja auch das Problem habe dass, wenn ich einen oder mehrere tabs shcließe, mein Tabaray nicht mehr "up to date" ist.
Also wenn ich bspw. n tabs habe und shcließe den ersten, dann ist ja die lsite auf einmal nur noch n-1 lang und jeder tab rutscht indeymässig eins nach unten.
heißt, die alten indizes passen auch nicht mehr mit der realität überein :-/

Ich bin gerade überfordert wie man das klug machen kann. :-/


----------



## Oneixee5 (1. Sep 2022)

```
const arry = ["test1", "test0", "test1", "test3", "test4", "test3", "test5"];
const toFindDuplicates = arry => arry.filter((item, index) => arry.indexOf(item) !== index)
const duplicateElements = toFindDuplicates(arry);
console.log(duplicateElements);
```


----------



## berndoa (2. Sep 2022)

Hm, ich habe gerade ein recht banales Problem:
Wenn ich Tabs vergleiche, kommt es vor dass zwar die Seiten identisch sind, aber der "Title" sich unterscheidet weil durhc ein anderes Addon ein 💤 vor dem Title platziert ist.
Also eine Seite den Title "💤Google" hat und die Andere nur den Title "Google".
Wie kann ich beim Vergleichen der Title sinngemäß dieses eventuell vorkommende 💤 Symbol ignorieren?

Dessen Unicode kenne ich, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es beim Title Vergleichen ignoriere :-/


----------

